# Low Fat Food for Dog With Pancreatitis?



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, some of you may have already been helping me in other threads about my dog Rex's recent pancreas inflammation. But now I have an issue finding a good food for him, to ensure that this never happens again!

Prior to this, Rex was on Blue Buffalo: Healthy Weight. For a while now, I've been thinking of switching him to Wellness. Now after this pancreatitis, I wanted to find him a food that was low-fat, specially recommended to be easy on the pancreas. Low and behold, lots of people were listing Wellness CORE: Reduced Fat blend as one of the best! Perfect, I thought. But then I looked at the nutritional facts, and I got confused real fast.

Don't get me wrong, it's a great food. But the minimum crude fat is 10%, (max 12%) and the Blue Buffalo blend that Rex was already on is 6.0%. Now, I'll admit, I am horrible with math and percentages, but I do believe that 6.0 is LESS than 10, am I right? If so, I'm even more confused. 

So, I need help. I'm looking for a healthy, low-fat food for Rex, so what do I go for? Am I not reading the fat analysis correctly? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

To help out, here are the nutritional facts for the Blue Buffalo Healthy Weight: [LINK]
And Wellness CORE Reduced Fat: [LINK]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This could be of great use to you ... www.dogfoodadvisor.com ...it lists dog foods and their ingredients and percentages from a-z.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Was he only eating dog food when he got pancreatitis? It wasn't brought on by him getting into something he shouldn't, or somebody feeding him chicken skins or something?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

The reason, imo, that people recommend the Wellness Core RF is because 1. It's grainfree 2. It has a lower than normal fat percentage and 3. It has a higher protein content with that lower fat percentage. It also has a higher fiber content. It has worked for lots of people with dogs that have pancreatitis, but if you feel more comfortable with the Blue Buffalo...it has grains, lower protein and fat percentages, and a decent amt. of fiber...then stick with it, especially if your dog is doing well on the food.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I dealt with this with Jackson. Vet diagnosed him with pancreatitis due to high lipase levels. The night before he began puking, he had eaten a lot of fatty people food at a family BBQ. So naturally we assumed it was pancreatitis (he had began puking up blood, and diarrhea too) and he stayed overnight on IV's. His levels didn't go down incredibly much; after three in-house blood tests and him being seemingly fine, we sent out for a cPL test (pancreatitis specific test) and it came back negative. After later talking to our regular vet, she does not believe he HAD pancreatitis, but just a bad GI upset.

Anyways we tried lots of different foods and slowly increased fat just in case. He's been fine back on a regular diet, but I do tend to keep an eye on the treats and such just IN CASE. 

But, why do they think he had pancreatitis? A 6% dog food, IMO, would NOT cause it. That is super low fat. Was it human food? Stress? Etc? The cause of pancreatitis is still somewhat unknown and apparantly lots can trigger an attack.

We used Purina EN from the vet for a bit, just to please him, whatever. Wasn't happy with that vet anyways, but it was the only one open on the weekend when this happened. Did California Natural, Natural Balance, a few others, finally we went back on Acana. He's now eating Acana Singles line (25% protein, 16% fat) and doing fantastic!


----------

